# Devilfish's Wallpaper & Collagen



## Devilfish (13 Dez. 2015)

So, jetzt habe ich es geschafft, meine bisherigen Wallpaper zu sammeln und in einen Thread zu packen. Da sind auch noch einige ältere dabei, die ich noch nicht gepostet hatte. Insgesamt sind es 160 Stück und weitere folgen dann je nach Lust und Laune 

*Alle Wallpaper dieses Beitrags und noch mehr sind hier im Beitrag #193 auf Seite 10 zu finden.*


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2015)

I*ch bedanke mich für die tolle grosse Auawahl an schönen Wallpapers von dir,bin schon gespannt auf weitere Werke von dir... :thumbup:
Ps.Und natürlich willkommen im Club *​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2015)

Schöne Sammlung :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## Schweizer (13 Dez. 2015)

Tolle Sammlung!
:thx:
(Lenas Augen flashen)


----------



## Death Row (13 Dez. 2015)

Liebsten Dank für die Sammlung sovieler Hasi-Werke


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

Danke die Zusammenfassung deiner Werke, tolle Arbeit :thx::thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (13 Dez. 2015)

sehr schöne arbeiten und alle gleich in einem Thread :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Devilfish (21 Dez. 2015)

Schön, dass es euch gefällt, vielen Dank für das Feedback.

*Chloe Grace Moretz



​*


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2015)

Wow tolle Wallis :WOW:

Chloe schaut ja echt niedlich aus 

Danke


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Dez. 2015)

:thx: für Alexz Johnson, die kannte ich so noch gar nicht 

Bridgit ist auch gut, die restliche Auswahl ist noch ausbaufähig


----------



## Devilfish (28 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> die restliche Auswahl ist noch ausbaufähig



Quantitativ auf jeden Fall 

*Victoria Justice



 *​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Dez. 2015)

Danke für Victoria:WOW:, super tolle Collage, weiter so :thx::thx::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2015)

Da lasse ich doch gern ein :thumbup: und :thx: da!


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2015)

:thx: für die zwei tollen Wallis von Chloe und Victoria :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (29 Dez. 2015)

Einfach mal paar schöne Bilder von der Avril. Es war mir ein Bedürfnis 



​

*Bridgit Mendler



​*


----------



## Herres (29 Dez. 2015)

Wow. Die sehen alle sensationell aus. Vielen Dank besonders für Hayley Williams. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Dez. 2015)

Danke für Avril, tolle Collage :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Dez. 2015)

Danke für Bridgit. 

Leider viel zu wenig im TV


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2015)

:thx: für die zwei neuen Collagen,vor allem von der süssen Avril :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2015)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (10 Jan. 2016)

*LaFee



​*


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (14 Jan. 2016)

*Victoria Justice



​*


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Jan. 2016)

Danke für Vic


----------



## Brian (14 Jan. 2016)

:thx: für die zwei neuen schönen Wallis besonders von LaFee :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (17 Jan. 2016)

*Rihanna


 

Taylor Swift


​*


----------



## Devilfish (18 Jan. 2016)

Und direkt noch eins...
*Vanessa Hudgens



​*


----------



## Brian (18 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die drei neuesten Werke,sind alle klasse :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (18 Jan. 2016)

Heute gleich nochmal Nessa...



​


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Jan. 2016)

Sind einige sehr schöne Bilder dabei.


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

Einfach nur klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (21 Jan. 2016)

Vanessa-Hattrick
Auf die alten Zeiten



​


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2016)

Na das ist doch mal toll :thumbup:

Sollte wohl öfters hier reinschauen 

Danke


----------



## Devilfish (22 Jan. 2016)

Focus on me... no problem Ari 

*Ariana Grande



 *​


----------



## Rolli (22 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Vanessa


----------



## Devilfish (23 Jan. 2016)

*Hilary Duff



 *​


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (31 Jan. 2016)

*Ellie Goulding



 

​*


----------



## Devilfish (2 Feb. 2016)

Die ganzen Jingle-Ball-Bilder hab ich auch noch in den Entwürfen rumliegen... 

*Demi Lovato



​*


----------



## Devilfish (6 Feb. 2016)

*Selena Gomez*


 

 

 

*Bridgit Mendler*


 

*Jenna McDougall* (Tonight Alive)
Das neue Album kommt am 4. März raus 


​


----------



## Brian (6 Feb. 2016)

:thx: vielmals für die letzten Werke,gefallen mir alle sehr gut :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (7 Feb. 2016)

Hier war ich ja noch gar nicht 
Find die Collagen sehr gut gelungen, Tolle Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (8 Feb. 2016)

Vielen Dank Brian und userforusing 

Hier mal etwas eigenes. Das Foto hab ich gestern aufm Konzert mit dem Handy gemacht. Ist zwar qualitativ nicht gerade überragend, aber es erinnert mich an einen wundervollen Abend. Live ist die Steffi absolut zu empfehlen.

*Stefanie Heinzmann



​*


----------



## Devilfish (10 Feb. 2016)

*Hayley Williams



​*


----------



## Brian (10 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir für die zwei neuesten Wallis,das von Frau Heinzmann gefällt mir besonders und das du es selbst geschossen hast macht es nebenbei noch zu etwas besonderen.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (11 Feb. 2016)

*Demi Lovato



​*


----------



## Devilfish (13 Feb. 2016)

*Taylor Swift* - Justin Stephens 2008 Shoot



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Feb. 2016)

Danke für die tolle Taylor Collage:thumbup:


----------



## Brian (13 Feb. 2016)

:thx: besonders für die Taylor-Collage :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (14 Feb. 2016)

Nochmal flashback... diesmal nicht ganz so weit.
Avril's FHM Shoot von 2012 und Taylor's Cosmopolitan Shoot von 2014
*
Avril Lavigne




Taylor Swift


​*


----------



## Brian (14 Feb. 2016)

Zwei tolle Collagen von Taylor und Avril :WOW:
:thx: dir fürs teilen :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Feb. 2016)

Danke für die neuen Collagen :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (19 Feb. 2016)

Grammy-Awards... sie sahen wieder alle zum knuddeln aus 

*Selena Gomez & Taylor Swift


 

Ariana Grande


​*


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (21 Feb. 2016)

*Carly Rae Jepsen



​*


----------



## Mike150486 (22 Feb. 2016)

:thx: auch von mir für die coole Sammlung


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Carly


----------



## Devilfish (27 Feb. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne



​*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (27 Feb. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne​*Ich hab ihre Augen mal bisschen blauer gemacht, das Original ist ziemlich gelblastig... und das Bild in der Mitte hat mich wieder mal völlig geflasht  



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Feb. 2016)

Sehr süße Collage, gefällt mir:thx:


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

Tolle Collage :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (9 März 2016)

*Hilary Duff



 

​*


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2016)

Feines Walli  :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (11 März 2016)

*Mandy Moore



​*


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2016)

Klasse Collage :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (12 März 2016)

*Chrissy Costanza



 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2016)

:thx: schön


----------



## Devilfish (14 März 2016)

*Bridgit Mendler



​*


----------



## Rolli (14 März 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Bridgit


----------



## Brian (15 März 2016)

:thx: dir für deine neuesten Kunstwerke,die tolle Collage von der süssen Avril haut bei mir total rein,einfach super... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (16 März 2016)

Danke euch für die netten Kommentare 

*Demi Lovato



​*


----------



## Rolli (16 März 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (17 März 2016)

*Hilary Duff



​*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2016)

Nett die Hilary :thx: dir


----------



## RoadDog (17 März 2016)

viele feine Wallis :thumbup:

ich :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (18 März 2016)

*Ariana Grande



​*


----------



## Rolli (18 März 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (24 März 2016)

*Demi Lovato



​*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Nette Collage von Demi :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (24 März 2016)

*Ashley Tisdale


 

Hilary Duff


​*


----------



## Rolli (24 März 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (25 März 2016)

Davon habe ich mal 2 Versionen gemacht. Die Bilder mit pinkem Hintergrund sind nicht sehr groß, daher ist das in Bild 1 in der Mitte etwas gestreckt. Aber das Bild an sich find ich halt klasse 

*Miranda Cosgrove*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (5 Apr. 2016)

Wieder 2 Versionen, die eine 1080p, die andere 2880p. Ich wünsche mir jeden Shoot in solcher Qualität...

*Taylor Swift

1080p / 2880p


 

​*


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2016)

Einfach nur klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Apr. 2016)

Danke für die Taylor Collage :thumbup::thumbup::thx::thx:


----------



## Devilfish (8 Apr. 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz



*​


----------



## Rolli (8 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (11 Apr. 2016)

Hayley sollte öfter solche Oberteile anziehen ​
*Hayley Williams


 

Miranda Cosgrove


​*


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Tolle Collagen :thx: sehr


----------



## Devilfish (13 Apr. 2016)

*Ariana Grande



 

​*


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (13 Apr. 2016)

Bedanke mich herzlich für deine neuen schönen Werke,besonders gefällt mir die Collage von der süssen Taylor die ich auch gerne in meinen Collagen verarbeite,gruss Brian... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (16 Apr. 2016)

*Demi Lovato



 

 

​*


----------



## Devilfish (17 Apr. 2016)

Hoffentlich macht sie noch paar mehr Bilder auf dem Coachella-Festival 

*Lena Meyer-Landrut



 *​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Apr. 2016)

Danke für die tolle Lena Collage :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (22 Apr. 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz



​*


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2016)

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (24 Apr. 2016)

*Ariana Grande



 

​*


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Ariana


----------



## Devilfish (25 Apr. 2016)

*Ariana Grande, Emma Roberts
2880p / 1080p



 

​*


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (7 Mai 2016)

*Avril Lavigne



​*


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2016)

Klasse Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (12 Mai 2016)

*Avril Lavigne*
2008 US Weekly Shoot



​


----------



## Rolli (12 Mai 2016)

Tolle Collage :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (15 Mai 2016)

sind viele schöne Werke dabei

:thx:


----------



## Devilfish (16 Mai 2016)

*Avril Lavigne*

2007 Seventeen Magazine


 

 

 

 

2009 Zink Magazine


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (6 Juni 2016)

*Selena Gomez​*

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Selena


----------



## Devilfish (6 Juni 2016)

*Ashley Tisdale



 

 

​*


----------



## Rolli (6 Juni 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (8 Juni 2016)

*Victoria Justice*


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Hübsche Collage :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (15 Juni 2016)

*Katy Perry*
2014 GQ Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (26 Juni 2016)

Da gerade EM ist (wie vielleicht einige mitbekommen haben) und die Deutschen gleich spielen... 

*Demi Lovato, Hayley Williams, Avril Lavigne



 *​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2016)

Klasse Collagen :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (4 Juli 2016)

*Selena Gomez



​*


----------



## Rolli (4 Juli 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (9 Juli 2016)

*Selena Gomez*
2016 Pantene Shoot



 

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

Bezaubernd :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (11 Juli 2016)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut*

1440p / 1080p


 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (21 Juli 2016)

*Demi Lovato



 

​*


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (22 Juli 2016)

*Victoria :drip: Justice



​*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (24 Juli 2016)

*Chrissy Costanza*
Gravity World Tour



 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (27 Juli 2016)

*Victoria Justice*
Victorious



 




 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (1 Aug. 2016)

*Chrissy Costanza*
Vans Warped Tour, Denver, by Joe Brady Photography



​


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2016)

Nettes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (12 Aug. 2016)

:thx: dir für deine neuen Werke,die von Selena und Lena Meyer-Landrut gefallen mir besonders gut :thumbup: :thumbup: ,ist ja fast mein Style.... 
Weiter so mein Freund :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (15 Aug. 2016)

Danke Rolli und Brian  Ist ja auch gut der Style. So ne Collage gefällt mir sehr gut und ist für mich recht enfach zu machen.
Außerdem kann man da kleinere Bilder mit verarbeiten, ohne dass die zu verpixelt aussehen.

*Victoria Justice​*

​


----------



## Devilfish (19 Aug. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne*
2007 Shoot for Arena Magazine



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (23 Aug. 2016)

*Ariana Grande



​*


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Klasse Arbeiten :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (26 Aug. 2016)

*Ashley Tisdale



 *​


----------



## Rolli (26 Aug. 2016)

Tolle Collage :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (29 Aug. 2016)

*Miley Cyrus*
The Voice Promo Shoot



​


----------



## Rolli (29 Aug. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Miley


----------



## Devilfish (14 Sep. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
Toronto International Film Festival Portraits
1080p / 1440p


 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2016)

Feine Collagen :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (16 Sep. 2016)

*Hilary Duff



 

​*


----------



## Devilfish (16 Sep. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne giverose



 *​


----------



## Devilfish (18 Sep. 2016)

*Carly Rae Jepsen​*


 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (18 Sep. 2016)

*Debby Ryan



​*


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2016)

:thx: dir für die wundervollen Wallpaper und Collagen,machst deine Sache wirklich sehr gut :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2016)

Klasse Arbeiten wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (24 Sep. 2016)

Danke Rolli und Brian 

*Ariana Grande



​*


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
iHeart Radio Music Festival 2016



​


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2016)

:thx: dir fürs tolle Walli


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne



​*


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (10 Okt. 2016)

*Miley Cyrus - Demi Lovato - Hailee Steinfeld*


 

 



*UHD*


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (12 Okt. 2016)

*Miley Cyrus*
The Voice Blind Audition



 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Okt. 2016)

Nettes Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (20 Okt. 2016)

*Selena Gomez


 

Sylvie Meis


​*


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2016)

Wunderbare Collagen :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (22 Okt. 2016)

*Victoria Justice*
2016 New Potato Shoot



​


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2016)

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis bzw Collagen,besonders die von Miley und Sylvie gefallen mir besonder gut,gruss Brian :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (22 Okt. 2016)

*Skylar Grey



​*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (23 Okt. 2016)

*Taylor Swift*
F1 GP Austin



 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (29 Okt. 2016)

*Taylor Momsen*



 



UHD


​


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2016)

:thx: dir grosser Künstler für die tollen Wallis besonders natürlich die von Taylor Swift :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (1 Nov. 2016)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut



 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2016)

Tolle Collage :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (2 Nov. 2016)

*Victoria Justice



 *​


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2016)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Devilfish (5 Nov. 2016)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut



 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2016)

Ganz nett die Wallis der Lena :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (12 Nov. 2016)

*Victoria Justice*
2016 Kode Magazine Shoot



 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (19 Nov. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne*
UHD (2180p)


 

 

 

 

 

HD (1080p)


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Kelly Clarkson*
UHD


 

HD


 

 

*Mandy Moore*
HD


​


----------



## Devilfish (22 Nov. 2016)

*Demi Lovato*



​


----------



## Devilfish (26 Nov. 2016)

*Lafee*



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (26 Nov. 2016)

*Avril Lavigne*


 

*Selena Gomez*


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2016)

Tolle Walis :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (3 Dez. 2016)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut*


 

 

*Miley Cyrus*


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (11 Dez. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
Starving Single Cover



​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (14 Dez. 2016)

Eine neue Zusammenfassung meiner bisherigen Wallpaper. Stand: Dezember 2016

*Alexz Johnson


 

Ariana Grande


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ashley Tisdale


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Avril Lavigne


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Bridgit Mendler


 

 

 

 

 

 

Carly Rae Jepsen


 

 

 

 

 

Chloe Grace Moretz


 

 

 

 

 

Christina Aguilera


 

 

 

 

 

 

Chrissy Costanza


 

 

 

 

 

 

Debby Ryan


 

Demi Lovato


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ellie Goulding


 

 

Hailee Steinfeld


 

 

 

 

 

Hayley Williams


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Hilary Duff


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Jenna McDougall


 

Katy Perry


 

 

Kelly Clarkson


 

 

 

Lafee


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Lily Allen


 

 

Liz Gillies


 

 

Mandy Moore


 

 

Miley Cyrus


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Miranda Cosgrove


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Rihanna


 

Selena Gomez


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Skylar Grey


 

Stefanie Heinzmann


 

 

 

 

Sylvie Meis


 

 

Taylor Swift


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Taylor Momsen


 

 

Vanessa Hudgens


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Victoria Justice


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Dez. 2016)

Danke für deine mühe die nochmals hoch zu laden:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2016)

Klasse nochmals :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Devilfish (18 Dez. 2016)

*Hailee Steinfeld*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2016)

:thx: dir für die nette Hailee


----------



## Devilfish (21 Dez. 2016)

*Chloe Grace Moretz*



​


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2016)

Süsser Blick  :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (31 Dez. 2016)

*Ashley Tisdale*


 

 

 

*Taylor Swift*


 

*Bridgit Mendler*


​


----------



## Rolli (31 Dez. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2016)

Möchte mich mal für die vielen tollen Sachen bedanken die du hier gepostet hast,eins schöner wie das andere,einfach grosse klasse. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Ps.Wünsch dir einen guten Rutsch und nur das beste für 2017 mein Freund.. :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (8 Jan. 2017)

Danke Rolli und Brian

*Ashley Tisdale*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2017)

Tolle Collagen :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (9 Jan. 2017)

*Victoria Justice



​*


----------



## Devilfish (10 Jan. 2017)

*Chloe Grace Moretz



 

 

​*


----------



## Rolli (12 Jan. 2017)

Wie immer Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (14 Jan. 2017)

Wieder tolle neue Sachen dabei,das Walli von Victoria gefällt mir besonders :thumbup:
:thx: dir mein Freund :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (14 Jan. 2017)

Danke euch 

*Lena Meyer-Landrut



 *​


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2017)

Feine Collage der netten Lena :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (15 Jan. 2017)

*Hilary Duff*
Cosmopolitan Shoot 2017



​


----------



## DatCeleb (15 Jan. 2017)

lena is aber auch eine richtig geile frau


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2017)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (17 Jan. 2017)

*Ashley Tisdale & Emily Osment​*
2014 TCA Summer Press Tour 



 




 

​


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2017)

Tolle Wallis :thx: sehr


----------



## Devilfish (19 Jan. 2017)

Danke Rolli

*Lena Meyer-Landrut*

3840x2160


 

 

2560x1440


 

 

 

 

Und die ersten beiden nochmal in 1920x1080


 

​


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2017)

:thx: dir für die nette Lena


----------



## Devilfish (22 Jan. 2017)

*Hilary Duff


 

 

Britney Spears


 

Bailey Knox


 

​*


----------



## Devilfish (24 Jan. 2017)

*Miley Cyrus



 

​*


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2017)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (28 Jan. 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*
The Voice 2016 + Marie Claire 2015


 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2017)

Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (29 Jan. 2017)

*Hilary Duff*
2007 Dignity Album Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (30 Jan. 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*
2013 Rolling Stone Magazine



 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

:thx: dir für sexy Miley


----------



## Devilfish (11 Feb. 2017)

*Levina* (Isabella Levina Lueen)



 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2017)

Recht hübsch  ob sie singen kann, weiß ich nicht 

:thx:


----------



## Devilfish (18 Feb. 2017)

*Elizabeth Gillies*
Bello Magazine 2016



​


----------



## Brian (18 Feb. 2017)

Danke für die tollen neuen Werke,besonders gefallen mir die von Miley Cyrus & Levina


----------



## Devilfish (2 März 2017)

*Britney Spears



 

 *​


----------



## Devilfish (9 März 2017)

*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## Brian (9 März 2017)

:thx: dir mein Freund für die neuen Collagen,natürlich gefallen mir die von Taylor Swift ganz besonders.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (17 März 2017)

Danke Brian. Freut mich, das es dir gefällt 

*Selena Gomez*



​


----------



## Brian (17 März 2017)

Danke für das schöne Wallpaper von der süssen Selena


----------



## Devilfish (19 März 2017)

*Selena Gomez*



 

​


----------



## Brian (19 März 2017)

:thx: für die zwei super Collagen von der süssen Selena :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (21 März 2017)

*Hayley Williams*
2015 Billboard Magazine Shoot



​


----------



## Brian (21 März 2017)

:thx: für den süssen Rotfuchs :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (22 März 2017)

Brian schrieb:


> :thx: für den süssen Rotfuchs :thumbup:



Ich hoffe ja mal, dass sie sich ihre Haare wieder rot färbt. Das blond derzeit gefällt mir nicht so wirklich.

*Demi Lovato*



​


----------



## Brian (23 März 2017)

Sehr gute Arbeit,vielen dank für Demi :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (27 März 2017)

*Demi Lovato*



​


----------



## Brian (27 März 2017)

:thx: fürs tolle Wallpaper von Demi :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (27 März 2017)

*Jennette McCurdy*
AOL Build Speaker Series 2015 & Afterglow Magazine 2015



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (1 Apr. 2017)

*Chloe Grace Moretz*



 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (4 Apr. 2017)

*Hilary Duff*
Redbook Magazine 04/2017



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (6 Apr. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
Untouchable Tour 2016-07-16 in Seattle



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (7 Apr. 2017)

*Ariana Grande*
Dangerous Woman Album


 

*Demi Lovato*
Smurfs: The Lost Village Movie Premiere


​


----------



## Devilfish (22 Apr. 2017)

*Victoria Justice & Madison Reed*
Project Mermaid



​


----------



## Devilfish (26 Apr. 2017)

*Hayley Williams*
2017 New York Times Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (28 Apr. 2017)

*Taylor Swift*
Cosmopolitan Shoot 2014



 

 
*
Hailee Steinfeld*
"Most Girls" Single



​


----------



## Devilfish (30 Apr. 2017)

*Ariana Grande*


 

*Ashley Tisdale*


 

*Ashley Tisdale & Vanessa Hudgens*


​


----------



## Brian (30 Apr. 2017)

Klasse Wallpaper allesamt,vielen dank mein Freund,mach bitte weiter so... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (4 Mai 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*
2017 Billboard Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (8 Mai 2017)

*Ariana Grande*
2013 Robert Ascroft Shoot
Das gepunktete nochmal ausgebessert und ein neues gestreiftes 



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (10 Mai 2017)

*Victoria Justice*



​


----------



## Devilfish (13 Mai 2017)

*Avril Lavigne*
2010 Nylon Magazine Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (14 Mai 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
KIIS FM Wango Tango 2017



​


----------



## Devilfish (14 Mai 2017)

*Demi Lovato, Hailee Steinfeld, Selena Gomez, Taylor Swift, Vanessa Hudgens, Victoria Justice*



​


----------



## Devilfish (18 Mai 2017)

*Demi Lovato*
2017 Fabletics Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (20 Mai 2017)

*Victoria Justice*
Kate Spade Saturday Summer Solstice Party 2014



​


----------



## Toolman (20 Mai 2017)

Schöne Collagen :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (24 Mai 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*


 

 

 

 

*Vanessa Hudgens*


​


----------



## Devilfish (29 Mai 2017)

*Jennette McCurdy*



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (1 Juni 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
Most Girls Video



​


----------



## Devilfish (4 Juni 2017)

*15 Years of Avril Lavigne*
*
2002


 

2003


 

2004


 

2005


 

2006


 

2007


 

2008


 

2009


 

2010


 

2011


 

2012


 

2013


 

2014


 

2015


 

2016


 *​


----------



## Devilfish (16 Juni 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
KiKA Portraits 2017



​


----------



## Devilfish (23 Juni 2017)

*Hayley Williams*
Tour One London



​


----------



## Devilfish (2 Juli 2017)

*Miranda Cosgrove*



​


----------



## Devilfish (4 Juli 2017)

*Vanessa Hudgens*
Reminding Me Music Video



​


----------



## Devilfish (11 Juli 2017)

*Selena Gomez*
Fetish Music Video



​


----------



## Devilfish (13 Juli 2017)

*Demi Lovato*
Kevin Wong Shoot 2017



​


----------



## Hehnii (16 Juli 2017)

Danke für die vielen guten Collagen! :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (17 Juli 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*
Harpers Bazaar 2017



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (21 Juli 2017)

*Vanessa Hudgens*
Womens Health 2017



​


----------



## Brian (21 Juli 2017)

Da sind ja wieder jede Menge toller Sachen dabei,die von Miley Cyrus und der Vanessa sind dir besonders gut gelungen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
:thx: vielmals mein Freund :WOW:


----------



## Devilfish (23 Juli 2017)

*Demi Lovato



 *​


----------



## Punisher (26 Juli 2017)

überragend gut


----------



## Devilfish (3 Aug. 2017)

*Selena Gomez*
InStyle Photoshoot 2017



 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Aug. 2017)

Selena 😍😍😍 Danke👍👍👍


----------



## Brian (3 Aug. 2017)

Yam yam :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:
:thx: für die starken Wallis von Selena :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (4 Aug. 2017)

*Ashley Tisdale, Chloe Grace Moretz, Taylor Swift​*

 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (22 Aug. 2017)

*Lorde*



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (25 Aug. 2017)

*Demi Lovato*
2160p


 

1080p


 

​


----------



## Devilfish (26 Aug. 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*
2015 VMA Portraits



​


----------



## Devilfish (29 Aug. 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*
2017 VMA's



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (5 Sep. 2017)

*Hilary Duff + Victoria Justice*



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (8 Sep. 2017)

*Jennette McCurdy*



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (2 Okt. 2017)

*Vanessa Hudgens*
Running Wild with Bear Grylls



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (4 Okt. 2017)

*Miley Cyrus*
The Voice 2017



​


----------



## Devilfish (8 Okt. 2017)

*Victoria Justice*
2017 Fouad Jreige Shoot



 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Okt. 2017)

Vic :WOW::WOW::WOW: Tolle neue Collagen :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2017)

Tolle Collage und Wallpaper von der hübschen Victoria.. :thx: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Devilfish (20 Okt. 2017)

*Selena Gomez*
Coach 2017



​


----------



## Devilfish (27 Okt. 2017)

*Taylor Swift*
Ready For It Music Video



​


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2017)

:thx: für die feine Collage von der hübschen Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (1 Nov. 2017)

*Selena Gomez*
2015 Jake Bailey Shoot



 

 

​


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2017)

Tolle Collagen von Selena. :thumbup:
Wenn ich sie sehe möchte ich sie sofort in die Arme nehmen und knuddeln,ja ich weiss ich träume wieder.....


----------



## Devilfish (1 Nov. 2017)

Brian schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie sehe möchte ich sie sofort in die Arme nehmen und knuddeln,ja ich weiss ich träume wieder.....



Ja, das stimmt. Nach allem was sie durchgemacht hat. Es ist wirklich schön zu sehen, dass er ihr wieder gut geht


----------



## Devilfish (1 Nov. 2017)

*Avril Lavigne*
2017 Lymelight Foundation Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (4 Nov. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
2017 Cosmopolitan



​


----------



## Toolman (4 Nov. 2017)

Schönes WP von Hailee :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (13 Nov. 2017)

*Taylor Swift*
SNL 2017



​


----------



## Devilfish (16 Nov. 2017)

*Victoria Justice*
Lefair Magazine Fall 2017



​


----------



## Hehnii (19 Nov. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Collagen von Sel. und Vic. :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (30 Nov. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
AMA's 2017




*Selena Gomez*
AMA's 2017




*Taylor Swift*
NME Magazine Shoot 2015


​


----------



## Devilfish (1 Dez. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
Jingle Ball San Jose



​


----------



## Devilfish (3 Dez. 2017)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
Variety Hitmaker Portrait Shoot 2017



​


----------



## Devilfish (5 Dez. 2017)

*Selena Gomez*
KissFM London Portrait Shoot 2017



​


----------



## Devilfish (6 Jan. 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
USA Weekend 2008




Bliss Magazine 2012


​


----------



## Devilfish (6 Jan. 2018)

*Victoria Justice*
2017 Mike Richy & Truman Mylin Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (7 Jan. 2018)

*Demi Lovato*



​


----------



## Devilfish (10 Jan. 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
2008 George Holz for Seventeen

1080p


 

 

1440p


 

2160p


 

​


----------



## Toolman (10 Jan. 2018)

Nette Collage :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (26 Jan. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne, Carly Rae Jepsen, Demi Lovato, Hayley Williams, Jennette McCurdy, Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Taylor Swift*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (8 Feb. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (9 Feb. 2018)

*Hayley Williams*
Tour Four Sydney 2018



​


----------



## Devilfish (12 Feb. 2018)

*Victoria Justice*



​


----------



## Devilfish (21 Feb. 2018)

*Anna Seidel*



​


----------



## Devilfish (4 März 2018)

*Demi Lovato*
Tell Me You Love Me Tour Photoshoot




*Miley Cyrus*
2018 Wonderland Magazine Shoot


​


----------



## Devilfish (5 März 2018)

*Ariana Grande*
Reebok Spring 2018 campaign



​


----------



## Devilfish (10 März 2018)

*Demi Lovato*
Billboard Magazine 2018



​


----------



## Devilfish (16 März 2018)

*Hayley Williams*
Tour Three 2018



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2018)

Feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (24 März 2018)

*Victoria Justice*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2018)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (17 Apr. 2018)

*Chloe Grace Moretz*
Jimmy Choo Shoot 2018



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2018)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (21 Apr. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
Race to Erase MS Gala 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2018)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (27 Apr. 2018)

*Victoria Justice*
Coachella Events & Social Media 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2018)

Tolle Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (8 Mai 2018)

*Ariana Grande, Miley Cyrus*
MET Gala 2018



 

 


 

​


----------



## Devilfish (9 Mai 2018)

*Miley Cyrus*
2018 Met Gala Portraits



​


----------



## Devilfish (12 Mai 2018)

*Vanessa Hudgens*
Sinful Colors 2018



​


----------



## Devilfish (13 Mai 2018)

*Demi Lovato*
Diff Eyewear Shoot



​


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2018)

Wieder mal nette Collagen :thx:


----------



## Devilfish (18 Mai 2018)

*Rita Ora, Selena Gomez, Sydney Sierota*



​


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2018)

Schöne Auswahl :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (20 Mai 2018)

*Taylor Swift, Selena Gomez*
Reputation Stadium Tour 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2018)

:thx: schön


----------



## Devilfish (28 Mai 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
BBC Radio 1 Biggest Weekend in Swansea 2018



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (29 Mai 2018)

*Camila Cabello*
BBC Radio 1 Biggest Weekend in Swansea 2018



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (30 Mai 2018)

*Hayley Williams*
Paper Magazine 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2018)

Wieder mal nette Sachen wink2 :thx:


----------



## Devilfish (3 Juni 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
2008 ACM Awards - 2018 Rep Tour



​


----------



## Devilfish (7 Juni 2018)

*Victoria Justice*
Montenegro 2018



​


----------



## Devilfish (12 Juni 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*



​


----------



## Devilfish (19 Juni 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
Abbey Dawn Summer 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2018)

Tolle Arbeiten :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (15 Juli 2018)

*Ariana Grande*
Elle UK 2018



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (21 Juli 2018)

*Ariana Grande*
Reebok 2018



​


----------



## Devilfish (25 Juli 2018)

*Hayley Williams*
2018 After Laughter Tour 5



 

 




 

​


----------



## Devilfish (11 Aug. 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
AT&T Taylor Swift Now 2017/18



​


----------



## Devilfish (14 Aug. 2018)

*Carly Rae Jepsen*
Outside Lands Festival 2018



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (23 Aug. 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
Instax 2018



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (26 Aug. 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
Rep Tour 2018


​


----------



## Devilfish (1 Sep. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*



​


----------



## Rolli (4 Sep. 2018)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (6 Sep. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
AL6 + Head Above Water Shoot



​


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2018)

:thx: dir für Avril :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (8 Sep. 2018)

*Selena Gomez*
Coach 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2018)

Klasse wie immer :thx: sehr


----------



## Devilfish (8 Sep. 2018)

*Chloe Grace Moretz*
Palm Springs Life Magazine



​


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2018)

Gut gemacht :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Devilfish (13 Sep. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
Outside Jimmy Kimmel Studio



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2018)

Sehr schön :thx: sehr


----------



## Devilfish (20 Sep. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*​Junge Garde Dresden 23.06.2008



 

​


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

:thx: schön


----------



## Devilfish (21 Sep. 2018)

*Victoria Justice*
NYC September 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2018)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Devilfish (23 Sep. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
Album Shoot + HAW



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Sep. 2018)

Tolle Arbeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (28 Sep. 2018)

*Chloe Grace Moretz*
2018 Provincetown International Film Festival



​


----------



## Rolli (28 Sep. 2018)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (30 Sep. 2018)

*Camila Cabello*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2018)

:thx: schön


----------



## Devilfish (4 Okt. 2018)

*Selena Gomez*
Puma 2018



​


----------



## Larocco (4 Okt. 2018)

Das kommt in meine Sammlung. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2018)

Feines Walli von Selena :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (6 Okt. 2018)

*Chloe Grace Moretz*
Flaunt Mag 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2018)

Nett :thx: sehr


----------



## Devilfish (10 Okt. 2018)

*Taylor Swift, Camila Cabello*
2018 AMA's



​


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2018)

:thx: dir für die Mädels


----------



## Devilfish (18 Okt. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
Billboard 2018



 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (21 Okt. 2018)

*Britney Spears*
Prerogative Perfume Shoot 2018




*Rita Ora*
Tezenis Shoot 2015


​


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2018)

:thx: schön


----------



## Devilfish (3 Nov. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*




*Lafee*


 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2018)

Nett gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (3 Nov. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*



​


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2018)

Klasse Collage :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (17 Nov. 2018)

*Camila Cabello*
EMA 2018





*Avril Lavigne*
Dancing with the Stars Rehearsals 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2018)

:thx: schön


----------



## Devilfish (21 Nov. 2018)

*Demi Lovato*





*Rita Ora*



​


----------



## Devilfish (21 Nov. 2018)

*Hayley Williams*



​


----------



## Devilfish (22 Nov. 2018)

*Emma Roberts*
CR Fashion Book 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2018)

Schön gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (1 Dez. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
HAW Album Shoot



​


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2018)

:thx: dir für Avril


----------



## Devilfish (2 Dez. 2018)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut*
The Dome 2018



 

 

*Rita Ora*
Instagram 2018 / Rimmel 2017



 

 

*Victoria Justice*
Amfar Dance2Cure 2018



​


----------



## Devilfish (2 Dez. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
HAW Album Shoot



​


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2018)

Wieder mal tolle Arbeiten


----------



## Devilfish (7 Dez. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
Head Above Water Album Cover



 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2018)

:thx: dir für die Schöne


----------



## Devilfish (12 Dez. 2018)

*Avril Lavigne*
Tell Me It's Over



​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2018)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (13 Dez. 2018)

*Taylor Swift*
Cosmo UK 2014



​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2018)

Klasse :thx: sehr


----------



## Devilfish (19 Dez. 2018)

*Ashley Tisdale*
AOL Build Series 2018



​


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2018)

Fein gemacht :thx: sehr


----------



## Devilfish (22 Dez. 2018)

*Victoria Justice*



​


----------



## Devilfish (22 Dez. 2018)

*Rita Ora*
Rimmel London



​


----------



## Devilfish (24 Dez. 2018)

*Hayley Williams*



​


----------



## Devilfish (27 Dez. 2018)

*Demi Lovato*
Body Say Promo



​


----------



## Devilfish (29 Dez. 2018)

*Demi Lovato*
2017 Angelo Kritikos Shoots



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (6 Jan. 2019)

*Emma Roberts*
2015 Aerie Shoot


 



*Hayley Williams*
2018 Tour 5


​


----------



## Devilfish (11 Jan. 2019)

*Rihanna*
2018+2019 Savage x Fenty Underwear



 

 




​


----------



## Devilfish (12 Jan. 2019)

*Taylor Swift*
2019 Golden Globes



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (14 Jan. 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
2019 Guardian Shoot



​


----------



## Devilfish (19 Jan. 2019)

*Victoria Justice*



​


----------



## Devilfish (27 Jan. 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
Sundance Film Festival 2019



​


----------



## Devilfish (7 Feb. 2019)

*Victoria Justice*
2019 amfAR Gala



​


----------



## Devilfish (10 Feb. 2019)

*Taylor Swift*
2018 Reputation Stadium Tour



 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (16 Feb. 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
2019 People Mag + 2006 Vanity Fair



 

 


 

​


----------



## Brian (16 Feb. 2019)

:thx: vielmals für die tollen Collagen von der zuckersüssen Avril :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (20 Feb. 2019)

*Camila Cabello*
2019 Dubai Desert



​


----------



## Devilfish (2 März 2019)

*Hailee Steinfeld*
Cosmo 2018, Bumblebee LA Premiere



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (3 März 2019)

*Sabrina Carpenter*
iHeartRadio Portraits 2018



​


----------



## Devilfish (7 März 2019)

*Taylor Swift*
Elle USA April 2019



​


----------



## Devilfish (16 März 2019)

*Taylor Swift*
2019 iHeartRadio Music Awards



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (19 März 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
Abu Dhabi 2019



​


----------



## Brian (19 März 2019)

:thx: mein Freund für die tollen Werke von Taylor und Avril :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (20 März 2019)

*Hayley Williams*
L'Odet Magazine 2019



​


----------



## Devilfish (24 März 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
Abu Dhabi 2019





*Sabrina Carpenter*
Singular Tour 2019



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (29 März 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
Modelpress Japan, March 2019



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (31 März 2019)

*Stella Hudgens*



​


----------



## Devilfish (6 Apr. 2019)

*Miley Cyrus*
Alice Moitié Shoot 2019



 

​


----------



## Brian (6 Apr. 2019)

:thx: für die süsse Miley,sehr schöne Arbeit... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (7 Apr. 2019)

*Vanessa Mai*



 

 

​
ist zwar nicht international, aber für den Sammelthread sollte es gehen wink2


----------



## Devilfish (11 Apr. 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
Misc 2019



​


----------



## Devilfish (14 Apr. 2019)

*Selena Gomez*



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (18 Apr. 2019)

*Taylor Swift*
Time Magazine Photoshoot 2019



 

*Lena Meyer-Landrut*



​


----------



## Devilfish (1 Mai 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
Late Show with James Corden





*Selena Gomez*
Krahs Swimwear 2019


​


----------



## Devilfish (7 Mai 2019)

*Hayley Williams*
Lindsey Byrnes Shoot 2019


 



*Lafee*
Frei Album Photoshoot 2011




*Lena Meyer-Landrut*
Tush Mag Shoot 2019


 



*Miranda Cosgrove*
Carolina Palmgren Photos


​


----------



## Devilfish (15 Mai 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*


 



*Demi Lovato*
Bora Bora 2019


 
*
Miley Cyrus*
2019 Met Gala Portrait


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Hübsche Sachen wieder dabei wink2 :thx:


----------



## Devilfish (15 Aug. 2019)

mal wieder eine Zusammenfassung der letzten Wallpaper und Collagen 

Annemarie Eilfeld




Ariana Grande




Avril Lavigne


 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde


 



Hayley Williams


 



Miley Cyrus


 



Rita Ora


 

 



Sabrina Carpenter


 



Selena Gomez


 

 



Taylor Swift



 



Vanessa Hudgens




Victoria Justice


 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (16 Aug. 2019)

Eine schöne Sammlung! :supi:


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2019)

Klasse wieder mal :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Devilfish (8 Sep. 2019)

*Avril Lavigne*
KTLA Portraits / Grammy Museum


 



*Hayley Williams*
Tour 5 backstage


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2019)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------

